# Yevstigney Ipat'yevich Fomin (1761 - 1800)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian 18th Century Opera composer

Early Russian Operas - Fomin, Davydov















Evstigney Fomin "The Americans". Opera in concert performance.









Overture.




Scene and Quartet (№1)




Soret Aria (№2.) Evgeny Maleev




Aria Foleta (№3.) Dmitry Stepanovich




Aria Balah (№5.) Dmitry Stepanovich




Elviry Aria (№6.) Jan Ivanilova




Duet Soret and Foleta.




Ariya Guzman (№10.) Andrei Andrianov




Finals 1st action. A.Spiridonov




11 Fomin. Chor American from the eponymous opera (№14.)




Duet Tsimary and Guzman




Aria Tsimary (№17.) Jan Ivanilova




Finals 2nd action.





Fomin - Orpheus and Eurydice - I - Overture















Yevstigney Fomin. Dance of the Furies from "Orfeo". Musica Antiqua Russica, V.Shulyakovskiy















Yevstigney Fomin. Two dances from "Orfeo". Vladimir Shulyakovskiy, Musica Antiqua Russica






Yevstigney Fomin. Overture from "Orfeo". Musica Antiqua Russica, Vladimir.Shulyakovskiy






Yestignei Fomin - The Coachmen at the Horse Stage-Post - "Ретиво сердце молодецкое", "Не у батюшки соловей поет", "Во поле береза бушевала" (Soloists & State Capella Choir of Saint-Petersburg)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

E. Fomin - "Coachmen on the Horse Stage-Post"















Fomin - Orpheus and Eurydice









I - Overture




II - Largo Sustenuto




III - Chorus: Adagio Sostenuto




IV - Grazioso




V - Adagio




VI - Largo




VII - Chorus: Largo Sostenuto




VIII - Andantino




IX - Chorus: Adagio Sostenuto




X - Largo




XI - Finale: Furioso





Fomin - Melodrama "Orpheus and Eurydice" premiere















Е. Фомин - Высоко сокол летает / E. Fomin - High falcon flies


----------

